# Show us your pink stuff...



## gagesmom

I have a few in my files....


----------



## Grammax8

A few items.


----------



## gagesmom

Ok I have to say, I LOVE that pink elephant. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jassik

Here is MY pink shawlette knitted for my daughter (style baktus)


----------



## gagesmom

jassik said:


> Here is MY pink shawlette knitted for my daughter (style baktus)


it is so pretty and feminine. :thumbup:


----------



## Vole61

Wish I knew how to add my pink jumper


----------



## TammyK

Marching Elephants baby hat.


----------



## TammyK

Belle Ruffle Gloves


----------



## TammyK

Pink and Purple socks


----------



## nanciann

I love pink....I think I am about out of things after this one....


----------



## TammyK

Baby hats.


----------



## TammyK

Baby set.


----------



## TammyK

Summer Tank.


----------



## Donnabellah

What a wonderful selection of ideas and projects. I was in a funk trying to decide what project to do next and now I really don't know!!! Thank you all for sharing your work and inspiring this old lady!! I could not pick out a favorite but that pink elephant had me smiling. Was wishing I was thin enough for those wonderful sweaters!
I LOVE THIS WEBSITE!!!!


----------



## TammyK

nanciann said:


> I love pink....I think I am about out of things after this one....


Nanciann, you never cease to amaze me! :thumbup: Wow!


----------



## Nanna B

Pompador poodle made for a friends little girl


----------



## jassik

No, TammyK, I have just poster a WOW on your grey mittens and now I see those!!!!!!!!! Incredible! You are a professional in mittens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## missmolly

I love everybody's photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanna B

Beautiful work again Miss Molly


----------



## missmolly

Nanna B said:


> Beautiful work again Miss Molly


Thank you NannaB:-D
Your poodle is just adorable! How did you do the fluffy parts....is it snowflake yarn? :-D 
(I would love to be able to crochet *sigh* lol)


----------



## jassik

O, no, nanciann, I shouldn't have seen these before going to sleep... Now I will see your beautiful designs in my (unhealthy because of envy) sleep  Thanks for sharing! Those are awesone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nanna B

It is pom pom yarn that I bought a couple of years ago intending to knit a scarf but never got round to. I wouldn't worry about wanting to crochet when you can knit so perfectly and make such beautiful creations. I was taught both by my grandmother many, many years ago


----------



## nanciann

Thank you, Tammie...

Jassik, you are so funny...made my day...


----------



## TammyK

gagesmom said:


> Ok I have to say, I LOVE that pink elephant. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto!!!


----------



## Mary Diaz

gagesmom said:


> I have a few in my files....


----------



## Kyba

Oh pinks!


----------



## Naneast

Pink Rose Honeycomb Tunic. Premiere post.


----------



## grannie

All the pictures are beautiful


----------



## Katsch

My avatar, baby uggs.


----------



## maryrose

very nice on everything!


----------



## Naneast

More pink!!


----------



## Buttons

Here is one. I have more but forgot where I saved them.


----------



## courier770

Pink Shawlette, neck warmer...nevermind, can't locate the photo...sorry


----------



## edithann

Prayer Shawl


----------



## amudaus

Beautiful,Beautiful work from the begining to the end..A pleasure to view.


----------



## cpreston1

just beautiful love the pattern. can you tell me how i can get it please.


----------



## anetdeer

These are ALL lovely! Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## redwing28

All of you are so talented, your work is so wonderful thank you for sharing.


----------



## courier770

Finally found the photo of the pink shawlette, neck warmer.


----------



## Karen L

Intersting posts. MissMolly, I love yours. I recognize some of the patterns and only hope I can do half as good as yours.


----------



## Typsknits

Some of my pink stuff!


----------



## Nannie Bea

I loved all your work, but the sweater named elegant is my favorite. can you share or direct me to the pattern?


----------



## Arstriker

Pretty in pink


----------



## Monique68

All these achievements are great


----------



## kmangal16

Here's one of my pinks


----------



## beverlyfarmboy

this is a pink hoody i made for a friend. the pattern was on the yarn label


----------



## Dlclose

AllI can say is WOWEE! You KPers are awesome!


----------



## darowil

Well cockies are pink...


----------



## Myrle

Donnabellah said:


> What a wonderful selection of ideas and projects. I was in a funk trying to decide what project to do next and now I really don't know!!! Thank you all for sharing your work and inspiring this old lady!! I could not pick out a favorite but that pink elephant had me smiling. Was wishing I was thin enough for those wonderful sweaters!
> I LOVE THIS WEBSITE!!!!


----------



## Myrle

Donnabellah said:


> What a wonderful selection of ideas and projects. I was in a funk trying to decide what project to do next and now I really don't know!!! Thank you all for sharing your work and inspiring this old lady!! I could not pick out a favorite but that pink elephant had me smiling. Was wishing I was thin enough for those wonderful sweaters!
> I LOVE THIS WEBSITE!!!!


----------



## vermontmary

TammyK said:


> Baby set.


Tammy-- I love this baby set-- you did it so beautifully!

I have the pattern for the cardigan in children's sizes starting with size four (after a long chase through the Internet!), and would love to be able to make the baby set. Can you help me with this? Anything from the pattern's gauge to some path to the actual pattern (I adore the matching hat as well!!) would be awesome! I have three friends' babies who will be needing pink cardies in the next couple of months...


----------



## ptspraker

The little pink and black outfit is so pretty. It is really eye catching, MisMolly!!!


----------



## ohsusana

Little Easter chick bootees.


----------



## blizz61

Too bad this wasn't "show us your purple stuff", I would be set. Here is the Grandma Homer doll I made for my niece. My grandmother was a hoot.

Also a summer outfit made for a coworker's goddaughter, a cotton blanket for my friend's granddaughter, and the purple and pink teddy bear I made for my granddaughter.


----------



## betsyknit

blizz61 said:


> Too bad this wasn't "show us your purple stuff", I would be set. Here is the Grandma Homer doll I made for my niece. My grandmother was a hoot.


Do a search or just go back a day in the pictures section. There is a "show us your purple" thread. Happy posting!


----------



## darowil

blizz61 said:


> Too bad this wasn't "show us your purple stuff", I would be set. Here is the Grandma Homer doll I made for my niece. My grandmother was a hoot.


try a search above- was one yesterday I think it was.

in fact here is th elink- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180808-1.html


----------



## Catladysher

This is Brianna's shawl...It was made for a child of at least 4-6 years of age...


----------



## Catladysher

This was the other gift tucked in with Jamilla's Sweater and dress...dress to be posted under whites...


----------



## Munchn

jassik said:


> Here is MY pink shawlette knitted for my daughter (style baktus)


Want to adopt me??????  :-D :-D


----------



## Jomoyach

Pink for my daughter who chose the buttons. From Cowl Girls book of patterns. The buttons do open for a pocket. She said it was great for some $and ID


----------



## gagesmom

I have recently knit and given a "boob" hat for dh's friend for his bday. It is a gag gift but he loved it. Not sure if I should post in this thread as I don't want to offend. Should I or shouldn't I??? What do you all think?


----------



## Nanknit

gagesmom said:


> I have recently knit and given a "boob" hat for dh's friend for his bday. It is a gag gift but he loved it. Not sure if I should post in this thread as I don't want to offend. Should I or shouldn't I??? What do you all think?


Yeah, go on.......would love to see the pic.

I knitted these pink socks for my granddaughter, my very first pair.


----------



## Catladysher

I just love your pink socks...1st pair?? they are great!!


----------



## gagesmom

Okay we are grown ups, I think we can handle it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nanknit

Haha! Cute.


----------



## gagesmom

pink, pink and more pink....keep them coming :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo

Double-Knit Reversible Blanket


----------



## MzBarnz

Everyone's PINK is beautiful! Thank you, Gagesmom, for getting these threads started. Love all the pics!!


----------



## susanrs1

Nanciann, your shawl is beyond beautiful. Wow, I wish I had an interest in lace knitting, but it is not to be. However, I can really appreciate all the work that goes into it. The shade of pink you used is perfect also.


----------



## Mags1956

These are my pink things so far this year. Hat and mittens in pink for the Christmas child appeal (shoe box).


----------



## Rainebo

What fun seeing such lovely work!


----------



## lplato

oh my goodness! you are all so talented!! I love all the projects on here.


----------



## AmyKnits

I could attach some of my pink work, but I think it would be quicker and easier for you just to click on my name and see that EVERYTHING I made is pink!!! LOL

I WOULD knit everything in pink if it were myself and my daughter.... the only reason I choose ANY other colors is because my knitting is always given as gifts!!

I attached a couple of my FAVORITE pink projects.

I really enjoyed looking at everyone's pinks today!!


----------



## ilmacheryl

I don't do much in pink, but here are some socks. One pair would also go in with black and the other with brown or gray. The black & pink are fraternal twins. They have both been worn many times.


----------



## busycrafter

a little bit of pink


----------



## Nanpem

I wanted to follow "my pinks" in this thread but it ended in a separate thread. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Pru

nanciann said:


> I love pink....I think I am about out of things after this one....


I love your Oceanspray shawl. Please can you share the pattern and let me know what yarn you used.


----------



## Lafemmefran

Pink Stuff


----------



## Doubledee

I am in awe of all,the lovely projects in pink. What professionals you are! I hope to improve enough so maybe someday I can post something that looks half as nice.


----------



## nanciann

Such wonderful Pinks.....


----------



## Nana5

TammyK...I LOVE your hats! I really enjoyed looking at all the posted work you ladies have done, quite amazing. Here is a couple of mine One for a GGD and one for a GGN both born this year!


----------



## Lafemmefran

Nana5 said:


> TammyK...I LOVE your hats! I really enjoyed looking at all the posted work you ladies have done, quite amazing. Here is a couple of mine One for a GGD and one for a GGN both born this year!


Love pink heart blankets. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Nana5

Lafemmefran said:


> Love pink heart blankets. You did a beautiful job.


thank you!


----------



## SpangleB

TammyK I loved the summer tank you posted. It's just what I've been looking for. Could you possibly let me know where I could find the pattern?


----------



## nanciann

susanrs1 said:


> Nanciann, your shawl is beyond beautiful. Wow, I wish I had an interest in lace knitting, but it is not to be. However, I can really appreciate all the work that goes into it. The shade of pink you used is perfect also.


Thank you so much.


----------



## kdb

All are so beautiful.


----------



## ForgetfulFi

jassik said:


> Here is MY pink shawlette knitted for my daughter (style baktus)


I love this shawlette, can you share the pattern please?


----------



## ForgetfulFi

Nanciann

Your jacket with the shawl collar is gorgeous, please may I know what pattern it is that you used.
Fiona


----------



## ForgetfulFi

ForgetfulFi said:


> Nanciann
> 
> Your jacket with the shawl collar is gorgeous, please may I know what pattern it is that you used.
> Fiona


I meant the one with the lapels of course. Oops


----------



## ForgetfulFi

ForgetfulFi said:


> Nanciann
> 
> Your jacket with the shawl collar is gorgeous, please may I know what pattern it is that you used.
> Fiona


I meant the one with the lapels of course. Oops


----------



## Knitnutty

I have nothing pink as I have 6 Grandchildren, ALL BOYS!


----------



## Nonasdada

What a good idea for a post. I often miss postings so it is nice to see all this beautiful work. 

Here are some of mine. My GD favorite color is pink, so I tend to use this color (or close to it) often.


----------



## Whitwillhands

My pink stuff


----------



## Nanpem

Nonasdada said:


> What a good idea for a post. I often miss postings so it is nice to see all this beautiful work.
> 
> Here are some of mine. My GD favorite color is pink, so I tend to use this color (or close to it) often.


I love your work. Where can I find the patterns for the two dresses?


----------



## EJS

I have a couple pink projects


----------



## mimiat131

Wow! Nice


----------



## kmansker

missmolly said:


> I love everybody's photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


Those are really cute Tracy .


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Missmolly, your outfits are Just Adorable!


----------



## knovice knitter

Here's mine


----------



## TammyK

SpangleB said:


> TammyK I loved the summer tank you posted. It's just what I've been looking for. Could you possibly let me know where I could find the pattern?


Sure! I linked to the pattern and the designer's blog blog in this topic thread: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38920-1.html

I love the pattern. I have made it three times so far.


----------



## Catladysher

knovice knitter said:


> Here's mine


Love your pinks...what a cute baby doll and sleeper crib...


----------



## bobctwn65

love all the pictures..such beautiful work !


----------



## kimmyz

Baby Pullover:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-35213-1.html

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/pullover-sweater-free-pattern

Shoes:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38458-1.html

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/crochet-baby-converse

Pea Shoot Pullover:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/pea-shoot-pullover

Crocheted Baby Cardigan:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/striped-toddler-cardigan


----------



## Catladysher

kimmyz said:


> Baby Pullover:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-35213-1.html
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/pullover-sweater-free-pattern
> 
> Shoes:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38458-1.html
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/crochet-baby-converse
> 
> Pea Shoot Pullover:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/pea-shoot-pullover


What a cute outfit---those booties are to die for!! Creative!!


----------



## Dlclose

Finished in March for granddaughter.


----------



## Catladysher

Love it...how feminine...the ruffles are the bomb!!!


----------



## jaml

Love the gloves. Where is the pattern?


----------



## jaml

WOW! They are all beautiful.


----------



## ravenangel68

jassik said:


> Here is MY pink shawlette knitted for my daughter (style baktus)


i would love the pattern for that for my daughter. it would be a great i love you gift for her


----------



## ravenangel68

Dlclose said:


> Finished in March for granddaughter.


would like the pattern for this as well it is beautiful


----------



## WaterFall

pink nice.


----------



## KarenJo

pureandsimpleknitting ladies cardigan


----------



## Dlclose

Sweater for teacher colleague's newborn.


----------



## TammyK

jaml said:


> Love the gloves. Where is the pattern?


Belle Ruffle Gloves


----------



## jonibee

All are beautiful creations...


----------



## mollyannhad

Here are some of my pink knits!


----------



## knittingaway

Your knitting is fabulous! You are so very talented!
Glenda


----------



## mmccamant

fingerless mitts and a stashbusting scarf for the 10-year-old girl I tutored in reading this school year


----------



## jmai5421

Pink and grape sweaters for my granddaughters.


----------



## SuzieW

PERFECT PINK SHELLS BOW SCARFLET

http://********************************/2013/02/perfect-pink-shells-bow-scarf.html


----------



## Aunt Nay

Pretty pink stuff.


----------



## sross512004

That pink elephant is too cute. I can see by the workmanship on this site that I may be in over my head.....


----------



## Pippen

More Barbie Dresses.........in pink.....


----------



## olithia

My GD Cynthia in her pink dress.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Pretty in Pink
This is my Gd's favorite color.


----------



## 44gram

Love all the pink!!!


----------



## ohsusana

angelaine said:


> My GD Cynthia in her pink dress.


Aww, what a little poppet she is. Love her little dress.


----------



## yogandi

Amazing pinks !Is it too late to post some more? If I can find them...Sorry my computer is acting up...But my avatar picture is pink...


----------



## Revan

Great items, I really like your watermellon hat!


----------



## ohsusana

Cup cake tea cosy.


----------



## Linday

I really must start taking pictures of my knitting before I send it off.


----------



## TammyK

wrist warmer


----------



## mtalmage

Pink shawl. It's a combo of several patterns.


----------



## Nonasdada

Nanpem said:


> I love your work. Where can I find the patterns for the two dresses?


Hello

Thanks Nanpem. Do you mean the two dresses in pink with the Rosebud yarn? They are done in the same way, one is for my GD and the other for her doll. I do not have a pattern because I have problems following patterns. I am really trying to learn though so that I can knit a better variety of items. In any case, I tried to write down what I did for the Rosebud dress. See the file attached. If you have questions, PM me and I will try to answer them all.

Callyann


----------



## darowil

Nonasdada said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks Nanpem. Do you mean the two dresses in pink with the Rosebud yarn? They are done in the same way, one is for my GD and the other for her doll. I do not have a pattern because I have problems following patterns. I am really trying to learn though so that I can knit a better variety of items. In any case, I tried to write down what I did for the Rosebud dress. See the file attached. If you have questions, PM me and I will try to answer them all.
> 
> Callyann


Callyann if you go into the link under my name I am teaching a workshop here on KP in how to read a pattern. Using a childs cardigan, first in Stocking Stich (and then adding a pattern into the same pattern after the first one). The goal is to get you to work out for yourself how to knit the cardigan from the pattern with me helping out as needed.
There are many workshops run here on KP anf this link takes you to all of them- but most of them do require you to read a pattern (but not all). The workshops have a section of there own but you can register for theme and be notified of each new post for the workshops . All the details are availble at the link under this post.

Many of hte workshops will be marked closed or locked- this simply means you can't ask questions, but all the questions that have been asked while the wworkshop was open are still there so all the information that you need is likely to be there. And most of the teachers will say that they are happy to answer PMs if you are stuck after reading through the workshop.

BTW I had a look at your pattern and it looks perfectlly followable (is that a word?). I won't be doing it as I have no little girls in my life but I can't see any reason why it couldn't be followed.


----------



## Nonasdada

darowil said:


> Callyann if you go into the link under my name I am teaching a workshop here on KP in how to read a pattern. Using a childs cardigan, first in Stocking Stich (and then adding a pattern into the same pattern after the first one). The goal is to get you to work out for yourself how to knit the cardigan from the pattern with me helping out as needed.
> There are many workshops run here on KP anf this link takes you to all of them- but most of them do require you to read a pattern (but not all). The workshops have a section of there own but you can register for theme and be notified of each new post for the workshops . All the details are availble at the link under this post.
> 
> Many of hte workshops will be marked closed or locked- this simply means you can't ask questions, but all the questions that have been asked while the wworkshop was open are still there so all the information that you need is likely to be there. And most of the teachers will say that they are happy to answer PMs if you are stuck after reading through the workshop.
> 
> BTW I had a look at your pattern and it looks perfectlly followable (is that a word?). I won't be doing it as I have no little girls in my life but I can't see any reason why it couldn't be followed.


Thanks Darowil. I will take a look.


----------



## suewynn

Here's my pink stuff.


----------



## jmai5421

suewynn said:


> Here's my pink stuff.


I love your pink cupcake hat. Would it be possible to get the pattern or link where I can purchase the pattern?


----------



## Grammax8

sross512004 said:


> That pink elephant is too cute. I can see by the workmanship on this site that I may be in over my head.....


Dear sross512004....please remember we all started from the same place...having to learn along the way. The greatest blessing of this forum is the encouragement and help you'll receive from sooooo many. Don't think that your work is unworthy....everyone has at sometime done something which was less than they hoped for....I know I certainly have. Just hang in there and keep on going.


----------



## kmangal16

suewynn said:


> Here's my pink stuff.


I love the blankets, they're so neatly done. What yarn did you use for the second one please?

Sheila


----------



## gagesmom

Perfectly pink projects, please post more. I am loving these color coded threads. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Renee50

How was the kim beautrix pattern to do? I have been eyeing it for some time.


----------



## suewynn

kmangal16 said:


> I love the blankets, they're so neatly done. What yarn did you use for the second one please?
> 
> Sheila


For the drop stitch blanket I used all sorts, worsted, feathers, eyelash, some chenille, any fluffy sort of yarn including mohair etc. 2knit rows between each dropped row to give it a bit of stability. It turns out very light in weight but very warm.


----------



## kmangal16

suewynn said:


> For the drop stitch blanket I used all sorts, worsted, feathers, eyelash, some chenille, any fluffy sort of yarn including mohair etc. 2knit rows between each dropped row to give it a bit of stability. It turns out very light in weight but very warm.


Thank you Sue. The blanket is lovely. Well done.

Sheila


----------



## rustyb

My grand daughter loves pink. Here are just a few things....


----------



## ssusan

NannaB, where did you find the crochet pattern for the poodle. I would like to make that. Susan


----------



## vermontmary

Rusty... that tunic is totally fabulous! Wow!


----------



## jmewin

Lovely.


----------



## knitwit549

Didn't think I had much pink. Only found these.


----------



## jeanpfaz

missmolly said:


> I love everybody's photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


Missmolly, do you ever sleep?
These are adorable!


----------



## jeanpfaz

sross512004 said:


> That pink elephant is too cute. I can see by the workmanship on this site that I may be in over my head.....


There are ALL levels of knitters on this forum. It's a great way to learn and improve your skills no matter which level you are.


----------



## ForgetfulFi

missmolly said:


> I love everybody's photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good golly Miss Molly, you sure like to knit, and the things that you turn out, I love every bit.
When you're knitting and a purling.. When dya find time to sleep?
Love from 
Fiona


----------



## Nanpem

angelaine said:


> My GD Cynthia in her pink dress.


Gorgeous dress on a very pretty little girl!


----------



## missmolly

ForgetfulFi said:


> Good golly Miss Molly, you sure like to knit, and the things that you turn out, I love every bit.
> When you're knitting and a purling.. When dya find time to sleep?
> Love from
> Fiona


Hi Fiona thank you :
While you're all out enjoying yourselves......I'm knitting haha


----------



## Nanpem

Nonasdada said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks Nanpem. Do you mean the two dresses in pink with the Rosebud yarn? They are done in the same way, one is for my GD and the other for her doll. I do not have a pattern because I have problems following patterns. I am really trying to learn though so that I can knit a better variety of items. In any case, I tried to write down what I did for the Rosebud dress. See the file attached. If you have questions, PM me and I will try to answer them all.
> 
> Callyann


Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Andaia

I am always amazed at the talent and perseverance that are displayed in equal portions on this site! Since having kids, I tend to only make small things so I can actually ever finish them. Already looking forward to when they leave for college (they're 5 years old and 18 months right now...)


----------



## ohsusana

Andaia said:


> I am always amazed at the talent and perseverance that are displayed in equal portions on this site! Since having kids, I tend to only make small things so I can actually ever finish them. Already looking forward to when they leave for college (they're 5 years old and 18 months right now...)


Lovely hat and mittens, love the googly eyes on the mittens.
Your little girl makes a lovely model.
I too tend to only make small things, apart from some baby blankets.


----------



## cpreston1

love this pattern please can you tell me how to get it thank you


----------



## Andaia

Cpreston: the hat is the Be Loving hat by Melissa Simpson on Ravelry. I made up the actual color pattern so I don't remember what I did... 

I used a pattern for the mittens that I found online but can't figure out where I got it...ill keep looking.

Ohsusana: thanks


----------



## cpreston1

TammyK said:


> Baby set.


love your baby set can you tell me how to get the pattern,please thank you


----------



## love to knit

Awesome! great knitting everyone.


----------



## aprilknits

suewynn said:


> Here's my pink stuff.


LOVE that "squares" blanket! Beautiful work & colors.


----------



## TammyK

cpreston1 said:


> love your baby set can you tell me how to get the pattern,please thank you


All of the pattern links can be found in these two posts:

Sweater: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40955-1.html

Hat and remainder of set: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43564-1.html


----------



## dshorty57

missmolly said:


> I love everybody's photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


pretty in pink-lovely!!


----------



## maybebabydesigns

My teddy outfit, girls shrug and one for the girls shawl


----------



## gagesmom

All of our pinks are so sweet. Glad we are all enjoying and posting. :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly

Another pink ;-)


----------



## hajra

Wonderful.


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Wow and I thought I was the Queen of Pink!!! Could you let me have the pattern for the pink bobble hat, please. It's just what I'm looking for to start my Christmas present collection! I have a bit of time off (watching Wimbledon) and you all go colour mad!!!


----------



## Nanpem

missmolly said:


> I love everybody's photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


Where can I find the pattern for the things you have made in this thread? You do such beautiful work!


----------



## missmolly

Nanpem said:


> Where can I find the pattern for the things you have made in this thread? You do such beautiful work!


Thank you so much :-D 
The first pattern out of the group of 3 is this one....
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/item_303/Anne-Marie-Matinee-set-18-24-inch-dollnewborn0-33m-baby.htm

The 2nd one is Sirdar 1239
and the 3rd one is a king cole pattern.

The cerise pink/white dress is ....
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/item_235/Dress-Sunhat-Set-7-12-inch-doll.htm


----------



## Nanna B

angelaine said:


> My GD Cynthia in her pink dress.


Absolutely beautiful little girl...oh and the dress is lovely too


----------



## gagesmom

pink is a precious color, so are all of these projects. Thank you ladies and gents who have posted. Show us more. :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal

Such a beautiful "show" of pink things! Thanks for showing them, all of you.


----------



## missmolly

This looks black but is actually burgundy ;-)


----------



## doni1954

Georgeous


----------



## gagesmom

such a cute little hat for newborns, have to make matching booties and mitts.


----------



## sandra13

Lovely work. Is there a free pattern for the bolero type cardi?


----------



## gagesmom

I got asked to make the baby football hat again, but in pink this time..... what do you think? 

I think the 2nd shot shows the true colors better.


----------



## MojoMa56

Love all this pink.


----------



## MojoMa56

More...


----------



## ravenangel68

MojoMa56 said:


> More...


do you have the patterns for the ponchos and slipper booties. my daughter would love them


----------



## bobctwn65

crocheted this one:


----------



## gagesmom

Another baby hat for the donation box


----------



## gagesmom

Aren't these soooooocute. Just need the laces.


----------



## gagesmom

Aren't these soooooo cute. Just need the laces.


----------



## gagesmom

OOOOPS!!!! Sorry everyone for the double post.

Here are some more pinks


----------



## gagesmom

Two more dishcloths


----------



## gagesmom

another


----------



## gagesmom

More...


----------



## gagesmom

Big cupcake :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you all for continuing to look and continuing to post. :thumbup:


----------



## suewynn

Crocheted baby jacket


----------



## Mary Diaz

Elephant Family Baby Blanket

Link: http://www.apassionateyarn.com/PatternStore.html


----------



## Nittin Pearl

gagesmom said:


> I have a few in my files....


I just bet you do LOL... My favorite color is blue, but these are really pretty. LOVE hooded sweater set. You do lovely work.


----------



## Nittin Pearl

ohsusana said:


> Little Easter chick bootees.


How precious!


----------



## Nittin Pearl

Whitwillhands said:


> My pink stuff


I love the hat, can you share the pattern?


----------



## Nittin Pearl

sross512004 said:


> That pink elephant is too cute. I can see by the workmanship on this site that I may be in over my head.....


Yeah, I like the pink elephant too. 'course I would want it in grey, LOL. I know what you mean about being in over your head, that's how I feel, too.


----------



## gagesmom

Latest pink knits...


----------



## gagesmom

2 hearts are better then 1


----------



## kmansker

missmolly said:


> I love everybody's photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love the black and pink set. So cute!


----------



## Mary Diaz




----------



## gagesmom

all in one top-newborn size


----------



## gagesmom

another one


----------



## gagesmom

here is number 11 started and finished today


----------



## Lostie

Gagesmom, you are BRILLIANT :thumbup: what a fantastic thread to start.

And everybody else - your pictures are amazing!

I was never a "pink" little girl - tomboy with three older brothers, but I will do a bit of pink for those who like it.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Lostie said:


> Gagesmom, you are BRILLIANT :thumbup: what a fantastic thread to start.
> 
> And everybody else - your pictures are amazing!
> 
> I was never a "pink" little girl - tomboy with three older brothers, but I will do a bit of pink for those who like it.


Beautiful blky!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK

http://ravel.me/takdpm/bbh2


----------



## gagesmom

Is this pink with yellow or yellow with pink?


----------



## catzndogz

Wow, lovely work the shawl looks so light and airy very beautiful


----------



## gagesmom

Despicable Edith-knit hat by Christie Allen on Ravelry.

I used smaller needles then the pattern called for and made this one for a baby size.


----------



## ohsusana

gagesmom said:


> Despicable Edith-knit hat by Christie Allen on Ravelry.
> 
> I used smaller needles then the pattern called for and made this one for a baby size.


Lovely shades of pink. I love those little tassels too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lexiemae

Work in progress, I have another to make, the same, for the big sister who is 3.
This cardigan is for a new baby but I have made it a bigger size, I think her Nanny has gone overboard with the small size one's already !!

The pattern is from a lovely Sirdar Book 'Little Stars in Stripes'


----------



## joisamermaid

Just a few


----------



## ohsusana

joisamermaid said:


> Just a few


Lovely work and pictures. Gorgeous little shrug on a delightful little girl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana

lexiemae said:


> Work in progress, I have another to make, the same, for the big sister who is 3.
> This cardigan is for a new baby but I have made it a bigger size, I think her Nanny has gone overboard with the small size one's already !!
> 
> The pattern is from a lovely Sirdar Book 'Little Stars in Stripes'


Gorgeous cardigan, love the colour and cables. Lucky little granddaughters :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lexiemae

ohsusana said:


> Gorgeous cardigan, love the colour and cables. Lucky little granddaughters :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you , they are for my friends neighbour who has a daughter living in Australia with a baby girl due October. She will have a big sister who is 3 and who I still have to make the same cardigan for. So that is where my knitting will off to soon.


----------



## Mary Diaz




----------



## gagesmom

Perfectly pink-a-rific everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely pink cable vest Mary Diaz :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz

ohsusana said:


> Lovely pink cable vest Mary Diaz :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks  
for our niece


----------



## RosD

Some pink things


----------



## Pippen

Love all your pink's....they're all beautiful!!


----------



## Geniir

Sweater in pretty pink for one of the grt GD's.


----------



## gagesmom

Perfectly pretty pink projects. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ozebeaver

missmolly said:


> I love everybody's photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love your short cardi/bolero, can you guide me to where I can get the pattern please?


----------



## edithann

Some more pinks....


----------



## gagesmom

more beautiful knits.


----------



## bobctwn65

a couple of mine


----------



## RosD

For a new baby girl soon to be born into our family. Mum to be Kristy loves hand knits and pink. Knitted in Sirdar Snuggly Kisses


----------



## RosD

I made these for my nephew's new baby girl due in November. It is Sirdar Snuggly 4ply 1330. It is from Birth to 7 years and includes short and long sleeve versions. I have done the newborn and the next size up &#128158;


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306745-1.html


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306741-1.html


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306740-1.html


----------



## TammyK

Baby Socks


----------



## Myrle

joisamermaid said:


> Just a few


What a beautiful collection of pinks from everyone. Love your little girl's shrug. Am trauling thru looking to see if you were able to share the pattern. Perfectly understand if that can't be done. I have three little gran daughters in Tasmania and would like to make one. There is also another shrug on this topic and will look for that one. Will also check ravelry for shrugs.


----------



## kmangal16

A few more pinks.


----------



## SouthernGirl

these are all so beautiful and sweet


----------



## gagesmom

My monster longies. Have to do a face.


----------



## RosD

I made this Huggable bear for my nephew's baby girl. &#128158;


----------



## Mirror

RosD said:


> For a new baby girl soon to be born into our family. Mum to be Kristy loves hand knits and pink. Knitted in Sirdar Snuggly Kisses


The small baby or doll size.


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328696-1.html


----------



## RosD

Mirror said:


> The small baby or doll size.


The small one is newborn size and then they can keep it for a doll afterwards. 💞


----------



## ParkerEliz

This is the only pink I have worked on in the last while. Elizabeth


----------



## gagesmom

3rd pair of monster longies for an order


----------



## Myrle

suewynn said:


> Here's my pink stuff.


Suewynn I love your pink stuff. Do you mind sharing what yarn you used for the first rug and I adore your 2nd rug in the fancy yarn. I have been thinking of making a rug similar to that - in that I would like to use stripes in fancy yarn. Love the way you did it.

Do you mind sharing a bit about about how?


----------



## Myrle

Suewynn - have now read your answer to someone else as to how you did the 2nd rug. Thanks


----------



## gagesmom

I am so happy when I come here to post a project that this thread is still going. Keep up the great work everyone. Love to see all the beautiful things we contribute. :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy when I come here to post a project that this thread is still going. Keep up the great work everyone. Love to see all the beautiful things we contribute. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

I made this All in one top by Marianna Mel and did the Inverted Hearts pattern instead of the stocking stitch and I crocheted a picot edge. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

Melika hat by Marianna Mel, I loved the pattern so much I made a square neck jumper to match. &#128158;


----------



## CraftieEwe

Beautiful work


----------



## RosD

I love Marianna Mel's Starting out dress. I changed the stocking stitch to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern. &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom

Wow the pink knits you have all made are fantastic.&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

I just finished the Despicable Edith knit hat on Ravelry for my friends 5 yr old daughter who loves the minions movies and pink. &#128077;


----------



## gagesmom

Cast on last night and finished just now. An idea popped in my head and this is the result. I think it is so cute.


----------



## RosD

I love this thread, beautiful work everyone!!!&#128158;
My darling GD requested a pink, sparkly cowl, not lace.&#128158;


----------



## SouthernGirl

all are beautiful


----------



## RosD

My brother requested this shawl for his friends baby girl due in October.
The parents to be wanted a pink and grey shawl. At the time I couldn't find grey baby yarn, so I asked if silver would be okay. They said yes, so I hope they like it. I have since found grey in DK so I'm making them another baby shawl in pink and grey.&#128158;

The pattern is from Peter Pan Traditional Baby Book 210. It is called T209 Shawl.


----------



## RosD

I found some grey DK, so I decided to make a surprise baby shawl for them. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

An All in one top down.&#128158;


----------



## kacey66

So many pretty pinks! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gagesmom

Finished this pair of mitts tonight to go with a navy blue pair for an order.


----------



## Lorarebecca

I haven't knitted anything in pink but I love seeing all the lovely pictures!!!!


----------



## kmangal16

My recent pink.


----------



## RosD

kmangal16 said:


> My recent pink.


Beautiful work. 💞


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Finished this pair of mitts tonight to go with a navy blue pair for an order.


Lovely mitts. 💞


----------



## gagesmom

RosD said:


> Lovely mitts. 💞


Thank you.😊


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Thank you.😊


You're welcome and thank you for these lovely threads. I love them. 💞


----------



## kmangal16

RosD said:


> Beautiful work. 💞


Thank you RosD.


----------



## cherluc

My pink


----------



## cherluc

My pink


----------



## gagesmom

Finished this afternoon for an order.


----------



## gagesmom

Kitty kat hat


----------



## Mary Diaz




----------



## RosD

cherluc said:


> My pink


All are gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Finished this afternoon for an order.


Gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Kitty kat hat


It's so adorable, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD

Mary Diaz said:


>


I love your hat Mary. 💞


----------



## RosD

My grandaughter requested peach honeycomb. &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom

RosD said:


> My grandaughter requested peach honeycomb. 💞


Love this. ❤❤


----------



## Deegle

Don't start me on pink - here are a few cardigans I have in my bag!


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Love this. ❤❤


Thank you gagesmom. 💞


----------



## RosD

Deegle said:


> Don't start me on pink - here are a few cardigans I have in my bag!


Beautiful work, please keep them coming!!!! We love seeing everyone's work. 💞


----------



## Ashenlachie

Five years in the making


----------



## RosD

Ashenlachie said:


> Five years in the making


It's gorgeous, I'm glad you finished it. 💞


----------



## Mary Diaz

cherluc said:


> My pink


beautiful C2C blky


----------



## gagesmom

Made this one this morning for a friend's GGD born Tuesday. Preemie....4 lbs 7oz.


----------



## gagesmom

Did these tonight


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Made this one this morning for a friend's GGD born Tuesday. Preemie....4 lbs 7oz.


Gorgeous hat. 💞


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Did these tonight


Lovely hats. 💞


----------



## gagesmom

Can't help myself...another one


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Can't help myself...another one


Gorgeous. 💞


----------



## gagesmom

Just finished...preemie hat with Bernat Jacquard


----------



## gagesmom

Tonight


----------



## gagesmom

Watching a movie and knit this up


----------



## Cashmeregma

A few from my past knitting. I am thinking of doing a ballet tutu in pink.


----------



## gagesmom

Cashmeregma your pinks are fantastic&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom

HOTN&#9786;


----------



## LEE1313

Finished last night.
No pattern, just ribbed.


----------



## gagesmom

Barbie dress


----------



## gagesmom

Strapless barbie gown


----------



## kmangal16

Here's my latest pink.


----------



## gagesmom

kmangal16 said:


> Here's my latest pink.


Beautiful as always👍


----------



## gagesmom

I am so pleased when I see one of the show me your (enter color) threads appears in my watched topics. Thank you all for posting and sharing all your beautiful knits and crochets please keep posting so we all can enjoy.&#9786;


----------



## gagesmom

Tried to make little hearts&#128149;


----------



## TexasKnitem

My pink stuff.


----------



## gagesmom

Texas knit em. All of your knits are pretty in pink&#128149;


----------



## TexasKnitem

Thank you!
I like your strapless doll gown! I've gotta find a little girl to knit one for!



gagesmom said:


> Texas knit em. All of your knits are pretty in pink💕


----------



## gagesmom

Meadow sweet baby dress turned into a baby sweater and a hat to go with it


----------



## gagesmom

Another doll sweater


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404972-1.html


----------



## RosD

Another All in one top down 6 month size. ????


----------



## RosD

Another All in one top down 6 month size. ????


----------



## RosD

I wanted to make Marianna Mel's Starting out dress to match the All in one top down I knitted recently. ????


----------



## gagesmom

Happy to see all these beautiful knits 
Thank you for sharing keep them comingâºâº


----------



## gagesmom

Knit this up tonight. Another one for donation


----------



## Bubba24

All of the projects are beautiful. Well done everyone.
Here are some of my pink projects.


----------



## quiltdaze37

That poodle scarf is just adorable... Very very clever love it


----------



## Bubba24

quiltdaze37 said:


> That poodle scarf is just adorable... Very very clever love it


Thank you.


----------



## RosD

A Lazy Daisy All-in-One Baby Dress. ????


----------



## Bubba24

RosD said:


> A Lazy Daisy All-in-One Baby Dress. ????


Beautiful dress.


----------



## RosD

Bubba24 said:


> Beautiful dress.


Thank you Bubbu24. ????


----------



## gagesmom

Knit this tonight. Going in he donation box ☺


----------



## gagesmom

And another


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> And another


Love your hats. ????


----------



## RosD

Bubba24 said:


> All of the projects are beautiful. Well done everyone.
> Here are some of my pink projects.


Gorgeous model and knitting. ????


----------



## RosD

Love everyone's work. Here's another little dress. ????


----------



## Rainebo

RosD said:


> Love everyone's work. Here's another little dress. ????


Such a pretty stitch pattern!


----------



## RosD

Rainebo said:


> Such a pretty stitch pattern!


Thank you Lorraine. ???? Ros


----------



## gagesmom

Finished today for a baby girl due this month ☺


----------



## gagesmom

I am so in love with this one. 

Baby Bella Jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
Need to add buttons and make the matching hat. Will be given to a baby girl due this month along with the blanket posted before this.☺


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Finished today for a baby girl due this month ☺


Gorgeous blanket gagesmom. ????


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> I am so in love with this one.
> 
> Baby Bella Jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> Need to add buttons and make the matching hat. Will be given to a baby girl due this month along with the blanket posted before this.☺


Gorgeous. Lovely set!!! ????


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you RosD. 

I finished the hat to match today????


----------



## RosD

gagesmom said:


> Thank you RosD.
> 
> I finished the hat to match today????


Beautiful set. ????


----------



## gagesmom

Cast on this morning and finished tonight.

Carla baby top and matching head band by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## gagesmom

Carla baby hat


----------



## Deegle

This is just the tip of my pink iceberg!


----------



## gagesmom

????????????????????????????????
Love them all Deegle


----------



## Deegle

gagesmom said:


> ????????????????????????????????
> Love them all Deegle


Thanks .


----------



## Diane D

gosh you are good!


----------



## RosD

Beautiful work everyone. I loves these threads. Thanks gagesmom for starting them. ???? Ros


----------



## gagesmom

I am loving all the beautiful work❤


----------



## gagesmom

Finished tonight...

Bella baby jacket 
Carla baby head band and Baby hug boots 
all by myself Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## gagesmom

Mimosa baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 3 mth size. 

Making head band and boots to match☺


----------



## gagesmom

Set complete. Needing buttons. 

Mimosa baby cardigan jacket 
Carla baby head band 
And 
Baby hug boots 


all by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Bonnie7591

gagesmom said:


> Set complete. Needing buttons.
> 
> Mimosa baby cardigan jacket
> Carla baby head band
> And
> Baby hug boots
> 
> all by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


Cute set, Melody, are you making 2 more booties?


----------



## kmangal16

Baby cardigan, King Cole 2915. Hat and bootees, Marianna's design.


----------



## gagesmom

kmangal16 said:


> Baby cardigan, King Cole 2915. Hat and bootees, Marianna's design.


Love it.????


----------



## gagesmom

Pippi baby pinafore dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 6 mth size


----------



## RosD

Another PIPPI by Marianna Mel. ????


----------



## RosD

Some Hug Boots and T-Bar Sandals by Marianna Mel. ????


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431748-1.html


----------



## gagesmom

Made this afternoon ☺


----------



## bbqbert1209

Always amazed at the work posted here. Simply beautiful


----------



## gagesmom

Lilac blossom baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## gagesmom

Started this morning and finished tonight ???? 
Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


----------



## RosD

Beautiful pink items everyone. ????
This is one I finished recently, it is for a 18 month baby, but I've put it on a doll so you can see what it looks like on. The pattern is Cabled Tunic by Lee Gant. I changed the stitch pattern to a honeycomb stitch instead of the cables. ????


----------



## gagesmom

Another lovely dress RosD????

Headband to match the Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket☺


----------



## Nanamel14

All very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14

Looking here I must get some pretty pink yarn lol


----------



## gagesmom

Just finished.

Ribster baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size


----------



## kmangal16

This was a special request from our granddaughter, for her daughter, our 12th great-grandchild, due in April.


----------



## LEE1313

OH I love a baby in a bonnet !!
That is simply gorgeous !!!!
well done


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful work everybody :sm24:


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-456461-1.html


----------



## gagesmom

Pretty little pink dress


----------



## Victor_

A pink elephant?

I must be drunk!!!


----------



## Mirror

knitwit549 said:


> Didn't think I had much pink. Only found these.


anyone got pattern info .


----------



## Mirror

RosD said:


> Love everyone's work. Here's another little dress. ????


your all knitting stuff very nice , if everyone added the patterns sites when they put pictures here more good. Have you got own site . thx


----------



## gagesmom

A friend of the family, their last name is Ham. He ordered this for his Mom. ????


----------



## gagesmom

Many hours of work


----------



## gagesmom

Made this and a matching purple one for twins


----------



## kmangal16

Two of my recent pink makes


----------



## gagesmom

kmangal16 said:


> Two of my recent pink makes


Adorable


----------



## gapeach31781

Love your shawl! Can you share pattern source?


----------



## gapeach31781

This is an amazing blanket!


----------

